
My Chevy Bolt Is on Third Battery Pack: Here’s Why - watchdogtimer
https://insideevs.com/chevrolet-bolt-battery-died-twice-why
======
spacenick88
I wonder if the use of pouch cells may in the end turn out to be the wrong
choice. Isn't it strange that all incumbent manufactures use those while a
good chunk of startups + Tesla went with cylindrical?

~~~
gamblor956
The incumbent manufacturers have begun approaching Tesla ranges using
traditional pouch-cell batteries, while Tesla range hasn't significantly
improved over that time, so the jury's out on which was the better long-term
choice.

Also, Panasonic manufactures most of these battery cells anyway (including
Tesla's). Tesla uses those cells to construct the battery pack. The incumbents
generally farm battery pack construction out to Panasonic or other specialized
battery makers.

------
londons_explore
This entire issue could have been solved with better balancing circuitry.

If a single cell out of hundreds is bad, the circuitry should be able to wait
till that cell is depleted, and then temporarily (or even permanently!) take
it out of the circuit, allowing the remaining capacity in the other cells to
be used.

